
Fiction Hub – Open Source fiction publishing platform - rayalez
https://github.com/raymestalez/fictionhub
======
alexanderdmitri
This is really cool!

Is there a way to link/trace the cards across columns?

I've been wanting to build an app for a long time that would help fiction
writers, somehow encourage creativity but also provide structure without
getting to complex or inhibitive. Also port gitflow principles into literary
undertakings (man it'd be so cool to submit merge requests to existing works
and fork fork stories, run commit diffs to the evolution of a work). Allow you
to tag sections so you can isolate things like a character's dialogue or
descriptions to review consistency and/or desired evolution.

It's one of those things that has become so built up in my head I'm pretty
sure it's not feasible anymore.

Anyway, seeing projects like this makes me happy :) Thanks for sharing.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

